# Just A Buggy Day!? Kapitel 5: Bäm Ist Immer Crit



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2008)

*Kapitel 1:  Kein Tag wie jeder andere*

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen schienen schwach durch die Lücken meiner Jalousie, als ich mich gerade ins Wirtshaus von Orgrimmar zurück portete. Ich schritt zum Händler, entleerte noch schnell mein Inventar und verabschiedete mich bei meinen Gildenkollegen, bevor ich mich aus dem Spiel ausloggte und den PC herunterfuhr.

	Ich wischte mir den Sand aus meinen zufallenden Augen und drückte die restliche Glut, samt Kippe im Aschenbecher aus. 
   „Endlich geschafft, Level 20…dann kann’s ja morgen losgehen“, dacht ich mir, während ich mich für mein Bett fertig machte.
	30 Stunden musste ich nach der Servereröffnung nun schon vor der Kiste verbracht haben. Der Nacken war verspannt und der Kopf rumorte.
 Ich blickte auf die Uhr…halb 6…Zeit fürs Bett! 


Die Jalousie  konnte das Tageslicht nun nicht mehr zurückhalten, sodass mein Zimmer fast im hellen lag, als meine Schwester herein stürmte, an mein Bett sprang und schrie: „AUFSTEHEN!... Es ist Sonntag und wir wollten heute in den Zoo gehen, zu den Löwen und Bären un…“

	„Häh…Was?!?“, murmelte ich noch halb im Tiefschlaf.

„und Elefanten und Giraffen!!!“ plärrte Julia während Sie mir die Bettdecke vom Kopf riss.

 Ziemlich benommen stieg ich aus dem Bett und meinte: „Kay, Kay schrei nicht so! …Hmm.. wollte eigentlich nach TB, aber gut, im Brachland muss ich eh noch ne Quest machen… 
Okay treffen wir uns in Crossroads, ich zieh mich nur schnell an und flieg dann rüber.“

	„Wie fliegen?“, meinte sie verdutzt: „Der Zoo ist nur 5 Minuten von hier entfernt.“

„Meine Fresse, dann laufen wah halt. Lass mich nur schnell was essen…“, ich setzte mich auf den Boden und leerte die Pizzaschachtel vor mir: „dann kann’s auch schon losgehen.“

	„Gut, ich warte draußen auf dich.“, sagte sie und verlies mein Zimmer.

Ich schnallte mir mein Wolfscape um, sowie mein Rucksack, schob meinen Streitkolben zwischen den Gürtel und verließ das Haus. 
Mit erschrecken musste ich feststellen das mein Briefkasten leer war, und dass obwohl ich gestern erst einiges Grünes ins Auktionshaus gestellt hatte.

	„Wie siehst du denn aus?“, kicherte sie: „Egal, lass uns beeilen, sonst verpassen wir noch die Seelöwen Show.“

	„Okay“, dachte ich mir: „Meine Klamotten passen nicht wirklich zusammen, aber der Server ist noch ziemlich neu, da hat man halt noch kein komple… ach was weiß die den schon, die ist 12 und hat von dem Game keine Ahnung.“  
Leicht wütend trottete ich ihr hinterher.

 Als wir durch den Außenposten zum Brachland hindurch wollten blökte mich eine breite Taurin an: „Hier geblieben junger Mann“  
Ich drehte mich zu ihr um: „So geht’s ja nun nicht Freundchen, erstmal bezahlen! 
1 Kind, 1 Erwachsener das macht 8 Euro!“

	„Wollen`se mich jetzt verar…ich mein, seit wann muss man denn blechen wenn man ins Brachland will?“, grunzte ich zurück. 

	„Jetzt mach hier kein Terz und bezahl die Frau halt.“, quengelte Julia: „Wir verpassen sonst noch die Show.“

	„Kay schon gut,…aber dann will ich wenigstens Rabatt, hab ja nicht umsonst tonnenweise Wolle gespendet für euer Volk“

	„Nichts da Rabatt! Entweder Sie zahlen jetzt oder Sie verlassen die Schlange!“, sagte sie  verärgert. Ich schmiss Ihr die 8 Silber hin, nahm ihr die 2 Papierschnipsel ab, die sie mir entgegen streckte und ging sauer davon. 

Wir schlenderten weiter Richtung Süden bis wir zu einer der vielen Oasen kamen. Eine komplette Raidgruppe stand davor, die 2 Jäger beobachteten, die ihre Pets echt gut trainiert hatten.  Beide hatten sie sich Robben gezähmt und ließen sie abwechselnd durch Reifen springen. 
Wir verfolgten die Show bis zum Schluss und machten uns dann gen Crossroads auf. Angekommen fing meine Schwester auch schon zu nerven an: „Kaufst du mir ein Eis? 2 Kugeln reichen auch schon.“

	„Eis? Was willst du den damit?“, fragte ich: „Wenn du Hunger hast kann ich schnell ein Lagerfeuer machen, und dir ne Keule machen die deine Ausdauer und Willenskraft verbessert.“

	„Häh? ...ähm,… ne danke ich habe keinen Hunger. Ich will nur ein Eis.
 Am Stand da vorne gibt’s meine Lieblingssorten.“, sagte sie, packte meine Hand und zerrte mich zum Händler.

  Ein gut gelaunter Troll stand am Tresen: „Was darf es denn sein?“

	„Vanille und Erdbeere bitte.“, antwortete Julia: „Und für mich 1 Hurtigkeitstrank.“, sagte ich.

„Ein was? ...Ach so ein Red Bull…Okay das macht dann 4 Euro.“, meinte der Troll.

	Ich holte eine Armschiene aus meinen Rucksack: „Hier, das sollte reichen, der Rest ist für Sie“ 

Er schaute verwundert: „Ähm… Entschuldigung, aber was soll ich mit dem Schweißband?“

Was für’n Vogel dacht ich mir: „Na tauschen, was’n sonst?“

Seine Laune sank: „Ne danke, Geld wäre mir schon lieber.“

Meine Schwester schlug mir in die Rippen: „Was ist denn heute nur los mit dir, du bist den ganzen Tag schon so komisch drauf!“ 

 Ich ignorierte sie und wand mich wieder dem Troll zu: „Na toll, das haben wir jetzt davon das wir euch in Orgrimmar aufgenommen haben… Aber egal, hier haste deine 4 Silber du Halsabschneider.“ 

Ich riss ihm den Trank aus der Hand und verließ Crossroads auf der Stelle.
„Mein Gott, dieses Nest kommt auch immer mehr herunter.“, sagte ich zu meiner Schwester als wir weitergingen. 

   „Ja ja, du hast echt gegen alles was.“, meinte sie und schleckte vergnügt an ihrem Eis.
 „Ui, schau mal,… da sind Zebras, wie süß“

	„Zhevras, wo?“, von den brauch ich noch 2 Hufe.
 Ich erblickte eins, holte meinen Streitkolben raus und sprang über einen Zaun.

	„Sag mal spinnst du! Du kannst doch nicht einfach über die Absperrung springen… hey komm sofort zurück“, schrie sie mir nach. 

Ich drehte mich lässig um und sagte: „Keine Angst Kleine. Ich bin Imba, mir passiert schon nichts!“

Ich pullte das erste und schlug wie wild auf das Vieh ein. 
Zu meinem Erstaunen währte sich das Tier stärker als angenommen. Es rammte mir seinen Schädel in den Bauch, sodass ich das Gleichgewicht verlor und zu Boden ging. 

„Wie peinlich!“, dachte ich mir, „Hoffentlich ist keiner meiner Gildenkollegen in der Nähe. Das gäbe ein Mords Gelächter im Teamspeak.“ 

Das Zhevra richtete sich vor mir auf und schlug wild mit seinen Hufen um sich. Ich rollte zur Seite, stand auf, sprang auf seinen Rücken und nahm das Vieh in den Schwitzkasten.
Es versuchte nun mich von sich zu werfen, indem es rodeoartig um sich sprang. Doch nach etwa einer Minute verlor es seine Kraft und viel bewusstlos zu Boden.

„Na was sag ich. Kein Problem für nen Shami wie mich“, rief ich verlegen zu meiner Schwester, während sie die Augen verdrehte und sich die Hand vor die Stirn schlug.
Ich holte meinen Dolch aus dem Rucksack und fing an die Hufe abzutrennen.

Stinksauer sprang ein Taure über den Zaun und schrie mir entgegen: „Ja sind Sie den von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Sie können doch nicht einfach die friedlichen Tiere hier angreifen.“

Ich versenkte gerade den ersten abgetrennten Huf in meinem Rucksack und blickte zu ihm hoch: „Friedlich? Pah, das ich nicht lache, da ist ja Ony leichter zu legen.
Außerdem was ist eigentlich dein Problem, wenn du die Quest noch brauchst, wieso haste mich nicht eingeladen? Ich hätte Hilfe gebrauchen können!“ 

„Der Meinung bin ich auch das Sie Hilfe brauchen… Also so was ist mir ja noch nie passiert, in den letzten 30 Jahren die ich hier arbeite.“, meinte er völlig geschockt.

Ich packte den zweiten Huf ein und sagte: „Okay, also ich bin fertig hier. Da drüben sind noch welche, aber pass auf, die sind saustark…  Bis denne.“ 

Er packte mich am Arm: „So geht’s ja nun mal nicht! Sie bleiben schön hier bis die Polizei eintrifft. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die dazu sagen.“

Ich riss mich los und rannte zu meiner Schwester: „Ja ja, melde es ruhig den GM’s.
Für son Kinderkram hab ich eh keine Zeit.“, meinte ich, packte meine Schwester am Arm und lief Richtung Durotar: „Meine Fresse, was für’n Noob!“

„Noob? Du hast sie doch nicht mehr alle,… mir wird das zu bunt, ich geh nachhause und erzähl Mama was du wieder für nen Blödsinn treibst.“

„Ja mach doch! Ich wollt eh gleich nach HDW, das ist sowieso n bissl hoch für dein Level.“, sagte ich und zerrte sie weiter Richtung Grenzübergang. 

Plötzlich tauchten zwei Allys auf. Ein Krieger und ein Jäger, samt Pet, und rannten auf mich zu: „Mist!… Schnell lauf weg und versteck dich, ich probier sie zu den Wachen von Crossroads zu locken.“, Ich packte den nächst besten Stein und schleuderte ihn den Allys entgegen. 

„Siehst du was du wieder angerichtet hast…Mama wird ausrasten wenn du wieder mit der Polizei vor der Tür stehst“, schrie Sie und lief davon.

Der Stein verfehlte den Ally um haaresbreite. Ich nahm die Beine in die Hand und rannte so schnell ich konnte.  Mittlerweile hatte der Jäger sein Pet losgeschickt, das mir nun dicht auf den Fersen war. Ich rammte Erdbind in den Boden, doch es half nichts, der gezähmte Wolf schloss weiter zu mir auf. Ich schaffte es nach Crossroads und schrie: „NEED HELP! 2 Allys verfolgen mich“ …doch nicht einmal die Wachen schien es zu interessieren. 

Stattdessen stellte sich mir sogar noch der Taure von vorher in den Weg, und versuchte mich zu packen. Ich sprang zur Seite und flitze weiter. Das Knurren des Wolfes im Nacken kletterte ich über einen Zaun, fing laut zu Lachen an und machte noch ein paar weiterer unanständiger Gesten zu dem Pet und den 2 heranstürmenden Allys, die jetzt auch probierten den Zaun zu überqueren. 

Als ich mich umdrehte, wartete auch schon das nächste Hindernis auf mich. Ein Rudel Hyänen streifte gefährlich nah in meiner Umgebung herum. „Mist, wenn die mich jetzt stunnen ist es aus“, dachte ich mir und machte einen großen Bogen um sie. Der erste Ally hatte es  mittlerweile über den Zaun geschafft. 

 Ich rannte zum nächsten, kletterte rüber und lief was das Zeug hielt. Zum Glück war ein großer Busch direkt in meiner nähe, also kniete ich mich hin und betete das die Allys meinen Schriftzug übersahen.

10 geschlagene Minuten hockte ich nun schon im Gestrüpp, und beobachtete die Kiddies wie sie immer noch nach mir suchten, bis sie endlich aufgaben und abzogen.
 Doch ich wollte kein Risiko eingehen, also entschloss ich erstmal ein kleines Nickerchen zu machen.    



*Kapitel 2:  Ahrul Stormfood, Beschützer der Natur*

„Feuer.  Feuer und Flammen schossen zur Linken, sowie Rechten Seite meines Schildes empor und streiften meine Haut. Unglaubliche Hitze durchflutete meinen Körper und trübte meine Sicht. Doch ich gab nicht auf, nicht so kurz vorm Ziel.  10 Prozent.  Nur noch lächerliche zehn Prozent trennten mich von Ruhm und Epic, und dem alleinigen Sieg über diese Bestie.

Sie spreizte Ihre Flügel und richtete sich vor mir auf. 
Schnell pushte ich eine geringe Heilwelle und erlangte neue Kraft. Ich aktivierte „Kochendes Blut“ und raste auf sie zu, doch es half nix. 
Der nächste Flammenstoß brach aus ihrem Maul hervor und riss mich zu Boden, sodass mir Schild samt Dolch aus den Händen glitt. 
Angstschweiß ran meinem Nacken herunter und Panik betäubte meine Sinne, als sie ihren Kopf über meinen Körper streckte, um diesen in Schatten zu hüllen.
Doch anstatt mir den Rest zugeben blickte sie nur zahm zu mir herab, fuhr ihre gewaltige Zunge aus und schleckte mir mit einem Wisch über das gesamte Gesicht.“

 Als ich die Augen wieder öffnete war es gar nicht Ony, sondern nur ein Wolf der vergnügt meine Wangen befeuchtete. Ich sprang auf und spuckte und wischte mir den Sabber aus dem Gesicht. Sein Besitzer kam heran und ich fauchte ihn an: „Uähh, ist das eklig…mein Gott kannste nicht aufpassen auf dein Pet…echt... abartig ist das!“

   „Oh verzeihen Sie bitte“ sagte eine alte Dame, beugte sich zu dem Vieh herunter und tätschelte seinen Kopf: „Sie müssen wissen mein Bello ist noch sehr verspielt…“

„Verspielt?!?“ unterbrach ich sie: „Schlecht geskillt würde ich das nennen. Sorg lieber dafür dass mir das Viech nicht noch mal übern Weg läuft, sonst kann ich führ nichts garantieren.“,  sagte ich, packte meinen Rucksack und schritt davon.

Ich entschied mich erstmal nach Hause zu porten, doch irgendwie schien mein Ruhestein verbuggt zu sein. Wie ich auch rieb und rubbelte, nichts geschah.
 Als Test probierte ich Felsbeißer und Blitzschild zu proccen, doch wieder nichts.

 „Was für’n Scheißtag!“, dachte ich mir: „Erst Monate lange Laggs und jetzt das. Kriegt Blizz eigentlich gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe?“ 

Wütend ging ich weiter. Ich verließ das Brachland und erreichte Durotar.
 Als ich an meinem Haus ankam konnte ich es kaum fassen. Die beiden Allys von vorher standen vor dem Eingang und plauderten mit meiner Mutter. Doch anstatt sie in die Flucht zu schlagen, bat sie die Beiden auch noch herein. 

	„Verrat!... Jetzt reicht es!“, dachte ich mir und schlich mich durchs Gebüsch zur Hinterseite unserer Hütte, als mich plötzlich ein Wolf ansprang, mich zu Boden riss und begann mich voll zusabbern. 

   Das Vieh von vorher schoss mir durch den Kopf und ich packte nach meinem Streitkolben, doch es war nicht das Pet vom Jäger. Nein, es war Knockles, das Mount von meinem Bruder.

	„Was machst du denn hier?“, fragte ich vor mich hin:  „solltest du nicht auf Krag’Jin sein?“

Das Fenster sprang auf und ohrenbetäubender Lärm hallte zu mir rüber. 
„KOMM SOOFOOORT INS HAUS“, schrie meine Mutter und warf mir ihren Putzlappen um die Ohren.

 „Beruhigen Sie sich, wir kümmern uns um den Bengel“, sagte der Nachtelf und schritt zum Hinterausgang.

 Ich stieß Knockles von mir runter und rappelte mich auf. „Lauf!… Komm schon, folg mir.“, sagte ich zu ihm und rannte davon. 

 Mein Bruder hatte sein Mount echt gut erzogen. Es gehorchte aufs Wort, selbst mir... und so flitzen wir einige kleine Hügel hinunter, in Richtung Orgrimmar, die Allys uns dicht auf den Fersen.

Doch auch diesmal schritten die Wachen nicht ein und so rannten wir weiter.
Ich schlug ein paar Haken von Hütte zu Hütte, in der Hoffnung sie abzuhängen, da ich die Stadt ja besser kannte als ein paar dahergelaufene Allys, und so erreichten wir die dunkele Gase, mit einigen Metern Vorsprung.

Auf einmal packte mich ein mächtiger Taure am Arm, zerrte mich in eine dunkle Ecke und presste mir die Hand auf den Mund.
Knockles ging in Kampfstellung und knurrte drauf los, doch mit der anderen Hand besänftigte   er ihn im Handumdrehen. 

Der Taure wartete eine Weile, nahm seine Hand von meinem Mund und sagte: „Sie sind weg.“  Ich jappte nach Luft.

Erfreut und gleichzeitig verwirrt über die Situation dankte ich ihm und fragte: „Kannst du mir sagen was hier abgeht auf dem Server? Ist echt nicht normal was Blizz hier treibt!“ 

Er guckte betrübt und sagte nachdenklich: „Merkwürdige Zeiten ziehen durchs Land, mein Freund. Merkwürdige Zeiten…“ 

Und ich dacht mir nur: „Oh mein Gott…ein Rpg`ler“

„Merkwürdige Zeiten nennst du das? Son Scheiß. Alles ist verbuggt, die Allys marschieren durch unsere Gebiete als gehörten sie Ihnen und die Wachen kümmern sich n Dreck darum! Selbst meine Mutter steckt schon mit denen unter einer Decke.“ 

  Der Druide blickte weiter betrübt in die Luft, stützte sich auf seinen Stab und sprach: „Du hast Recht mein Sohn, Thrall`s Kraft schwindet, von Tag zu Tag, es ist deutlich spürbar. Und das schlimmste ist, es betrifft nicht nur Kalimdor… Ich war unter Lorderon bei den Verdammten, mein Sohn… das gleiche Ebenbild… die Kraft, sie schwindet.“

   „Mir Wurst was bei den Lepra Kranken los ist, aber hier in Orgri haben die nichts zu suchen!“, rief ich verzweifelt: „Boar, das nervt, ich wollte heute noch Setteile farmen und dann son Dreck.“


 „Ruhig Blut mein Sohn, ruhig Blut“, sagte der Taure: „Lasst uns lieber überlegen wie wir das Schicksal wenden können, zu unseren Gunsten, um der Allianz Einhalt zu gebieten.“

   „Ooh, Ooh“, sagte ich: „Nee sorry, hab ich jetzt echt kein Bock drauf, 
das “SCHICKSAL“ zu wenden… Lol, lass mal lieber Thrall suchen gehen um ihm ordentlich die Meinung  zu geigen.“  

Der Druide blickte mich verwundert an, musterte mich von oben nach unten und wieder zurück. 
Er lächelte leicht und sagte: „Ich glaube nicht das der Häuptling auf einen kleinen Ork wie euch zu hören gedenkt, aber gut. Einen Versuch ist es Wert.“ 

 „Pah, wirst du schon sehen dass der auf mich hört“, ich rollte mit den Augen und schaute in die kleine Gasse ob die Luft rein war. Danach setzten wir uns in Bewegung in Richtung des Tals der Stärke. 

 Wir kamen vorbei an einigen kleinen Läden in denen sich das gleiche Szenario abspielte. Horde und Allianz, friedlich, Seite an Seite am durchstöbern der Waren. 
Früher hätte es ein Massaker gegeben wenn auch nur ein Einziger von ihnen die Tore dieser Stadt überschritten hätte. 

 Wir gingen weiter entlang des steinigen Weges bis wir den Eingang seiner Festung erreichten. 
 Links und rechts davor standen Wachen, mit recht seltsamer Ausrüstung.
 Komplett in schwarz gekleidet, und ohne Waffen oder sonstigem Schutz versperrten sie uns den Weg als wir näher kamen.

   „Boar, was soll denn das jetzt wieder?!“, rief ich verärgert. „Könnt ihr mal Platz machen, ich muss zu Thrall.“ Knockles fing zu knurren an, während Ahrul sich auf seinen Stab stützte und seinen Kopf senkte.

 „Nix da Freundchen, hier kommt keiner durch ohne Genehmigung“ sagte die Wache kühl, während sie mir die flache Hand entgegen streckte um mich auf Distanz zu halten.

   „Ahrul!“ sagte ich, „Wurzel die mal und dann weiter… hab ja nicht ewig Zeit“

Doch der Druide schaute mich nur verdutzt an. 
„Es tut mir Leid, aber ich kann nicht. Ich würde nicht einmal im Traum daran denken meine Hand zu erheben, gegen unsere Verbündeten.“

 Ich blickte ihn wütend an, „Boar, du sollst ja auch net deine Hand gegen sie erheben, sonder sie nur kurz wurzeln! ...Ach egal, mir reichts…“ 

   Ich schubste die rechte Wache um, während Knockles sich auf die andere stürzte und rannte hinein. Ahrul erschrak kurz, entschloss sich dann aber doch mir zu folgen.

    Mit entsetzen musste ich feststellen das auch hier nichts mehr wie früher war. Thrall`s Kammer musste komplett gepatcht worden seien, und ähnelte jetzt eher Ironforge mit langen Gängen in allen Richtungen die dutzende Türen in sich bargen.

 Ich entschloss mich für den mittleren Weg und wir rannten durch einige Tore bis wir zu einer großen Holztür kamen. Als ich hindurch schritt begann mein Blut erneut zu brodeln. 
Vor uns befand sich ein halbkreisförmiges Colluseum, gefüllt mit gut hundert Hordlern, die ihre Ratssitze mit der Allianz teilten und aufmerksam unserem Häuptling folgten, der in der Mitte von einem Podest zu ihnen sprach. 

   „Verrat!!!... und das in den obersten Reihen…“, schrie ich und rannte auf Thrall los, „…ich werde nicht zulassen das du unser Volk in den Abgrund treibst…“ und zückte meinen Streitkolben, doch schon stellten sich mir 2 seiner Wachen  in den Weg und hielten mich fest. 

 „Herr Bürgermeister, bringen sie sich in Sicherheit!“ rief die eine, während die andere mir den Arm umdrehte und mich zu Boden drückte. 

Ahrul schlug die Arme über dem Kopf zusammen und ergab sich kampflos, während ich mich mit aller Kraft zu befreien versuchte…Thrall hingegen hörte auf seine Diener, sagte kurz mit quietschender Stimme: „Ach Göttchen, diese Aufregung, ich bin ganz warm.“, und verschwand,…  geschützt von 3 weiteren Wachen.

„Elender Feigling! komm zurück…“, rief ich ihm hinterher, während sie mich fesselten.
Getuschel und Aufregung verbreitete sich in der Halle.
Ein gutes Duzend weiterer Wachtmänner kamen auf mich und Ahrul zu.
Nicht gerade zimperlich zerrten sie uns hinaus aus der Halle, den Gang hindurch. 

 Sie erblickten Knockles der den Flur entlang tappelte und auf sie zu stürmte als er die Wachleute sah. Doch auch ihn überwältigten sie schnell und so zogen sie uns hinaus und steckten uns in eine große Goblinwagen. 

 Ich blickte mich um. 
Wir waren von vorne, wie hinten von Gittern umschlossen. Knockles steckten sie nach hinten zu zwei weiteren Wölfen, während zwei Tauren vorne einstiegen und losfuhren.

 Mit gut dreihundertfacher Geschwindigkeit schossen Bäume und Büsche an uns vorbei, sanft, ohne großes ruckeln, wie man es sonst aus den Maschinen der Goblins gewohnt war.

„Eine Schande sich gegen seinen eigenen Häuptling zu erheben“, sagte Ahrul bitter. „Wahrlich eine Schande...“   

 „Ach sei du bloß leise!“, konterte ich. „Hättest du mal lieber geholfen du Noob!… aber Nein, stattdessen stehst du tatenlos rum und siehst zu wie sie mich packen… und außerdem hab ich eh die Schnauze voll von deinem ewigen Rpg Gelaber, und überhaupt von der ganzen Scheiße die hier passie...“

„RUHE  DAHINTEN!“, rief der eine Taure und pochte gegen das Gitter. 
Ahrul seufzte.

Wir wurden langsamer, bogen in eine Gasse ein, umzäunt von Stacheldraht und kamen zum stehen. Ein Taure stieg aus, öffnete die hintere Tür und zerrte Knockles heraus. 
Danach öffnete sich auch unsere Tür und wir wurden hinausgezogen.

Wir standen vor den Toren einer großen kahlen Burg, davor zwei Nachtelfen, die Wache standen. 
Die Tauren schubsten uns voran, durch die Gemäuer, trennten uns und brachten mich in ein kleines Verlies…



*Kapitel 3: Weich wie Wolle*

Eine recht kleine Zelle, düster, und gerade mal Platz für einen Tisch und drei Stühle. Die Wände behängt mit vielen Karten und Bannern, sowie einigen Steckbriefen von Allys, die gesucht wurden. 
Ein kleines Licht warf große Schatten an die Wand mir gegenüber. Ein Taure schubste mich auf einen Stuhl, während Ahrul in einen anderen Raum gebraucht wurde. 
Von Knockles war nur noch ein dumpfes bellen zu hören. Die beiden Tauren setzten sich.

„Name?“, sprach der eine zu mir, während ein Geruch aus halb verdautem Gras zu mir rüber wehte. 

„Boar du stinkst!“, brach es aus mir heraus: „Schon mal was von Mundwasser gehört?“ 

„Ok Kleiner…du kannst es auf die leichte Tour haben, oder…“ 

„ODER WAS? Ekelst du mich solange mit deinem Mundgeruch bis ich aussehe, so grün,  wie n Ork?!“ sagte ich laut, und begann  zu lachen... war ja schließlich selber einer.

 „Hättest du wohl gerne. Ne mal ehrlich Jungs, entspannt euch mal,… wir sind doch im gleichen Team.“

„NAME!!!“ schrie er energisch, während ich noch einen Hauch seines Atems zu schmecken bekam. 

„Boar, ist ja schon gut, ey.“, sagte ich und verdrückte mir ein Würgen: „Ich bin Tharok Thumbleweed!“

    “Ähm…ok? ...“ sagte er überrascht.
Hätte wohl nicht gedacht einer Legende gegenüber zu sitzen:  „Wohnort!?“

 „Orgrimmar.“, sagte ich trocken.  

Verwirrte Blicke kreuzten sich!

   Der andere Tauren Bulle kam von hinten auf mich zu und meinte gutmütig: „Ist schon ok mein Junge, kann verstehen das du Angst hast und verwirrt bist. Aber jetzt sag uns bitte deinen Namen und deine Telefonnummer, und wir rufen deine Mutti an und die kann dich gegen Kaution abholen.“  

	„Ähm lol? ... irgendsoner MuhKuh meine IP geben?
 Nachdem ihr Orgri so verraten habt? Kann es sein das ihr beide mal wieder ordentlich durchgemelkt werden müsst, oder wie kommt ihr auf son Käse?!? 

„Man, das hat keinen Sinn Rainer.“, sagte das eine Vieh zu seinem Kollegen. „Lass ihn uns erstmal in U-Haft nehmen, und dann sehen wir weiter.“ 

Sie zerrten mich hoch von meinem Stuhl und schleppten mich durch Gänge, wo links und rechts der größte Abschaum Azeroth’s war,  den ich je gesehen hatte.

Burningblades schlugen mit den Händen gegen die Gitterstäbe, durchgedrehte Trolle versuchten nach mir zu greifen, und in den hintersten Ecken hörte man leise aber deutlich das Zittern und Wimmern von heruntergekommenen Gnomen.
Der Taure schubste mich in ein Verlies und die Tür knallte zu….

“Schöner Mist“, dacht ich mir „Naja egal, genug gezockt für heute… erstmal schlafen.“


Ein quietschendes Geräusch weckte mich am nächsten Morgen. Leise Schritte näherten sich meiner Zelle. Eine recht attraktive Blutelfin  reichte mir Essen durch die Lucke am Tor. 
 Ich dachte mir nur: „Blutelf??.. female??... hmm…kann nur n Mage sein!“ und sprach sie an.

„Hey du, kannst du mir vielleicht n Port machen?“

„Ein was?!“ antwortete sie leicht gereizt.  

„Ein Port, nach Orgri oder TB,… vollkommen egal, Hauptsache ich komm raus hier…
 Oder biste zu low?“  

Sie fragte: „Geht es Ihnen gut?... soll ich vielleicht einen Arzt holen?“ 

 „Man ich brauch kein Healer, ich brauch n Port verdammt! Wende zu low bist dann sag’s, dann such n Hexa und mach ne Group um mich zu ziehen“,  kam es sauer aus mir heraus.

 „Mir wird das zu blöd,… hier hast du dein Essen, guten Appetit.“, sagte sie und ging davon.

 „Oh mein Gott, du Noob. Wie blöd kann man sein? Kannste mir wenigstens n paar Wasser zaubern?“, schrie ich ihr hinterher, doch es nützte nichts mehr, sie verschwand hinter der Ecke. Ich setzte mich hin und begann zu Essen. 

 „Scheiß Blizz, alles buggy wie sau,… wofür bezahl ich überhaupt. 
Knockles ist auch weg und der Rpg Fuzzie lässt sich net mal anwhispern…“ 
Ich legte mich hin, und schlief nach einer Weile grübelnd ein.

Am nächsten Morgen weckte mich wieder das gleiche quietschende Geräusch. 
Halbwach rief ich:  „Hau bloß ab Mage, und wag es ja net zu fragen wenn mal wer die Aggro ziehen soll, oder du gerezzt werden willst!“

    Doch es war nicht die Blutelfin von gestern, es war wieder der Tauren Bulle. Er schleppte mich hindurch die Gänge  ins Tal der Stärke, wie es schien. Links und rechts saßen ganze Scharen der Verräterschaft. 
Orks, Tauren, Nachtelfen, Zwerge und Trolle so weit das Auge reichte.
 Ich wurde zu einem Stuhl geführt, mitten im Raum, umringt von Hordlern und Allys. Ein dürrer Troll saß knapp über mir, die Hauer so ungeputzt wie man es gewohnt war. Er schlug zweimal sachte mit seinem Hammer auf den Tisch und bat um Ruhe. 

„Junger Mann sie wissen warum sie hier sind?!“, fragte er mich ruhig. 

Ich erwiderte: „Na klar weiß ich dass! Die Allianz und die Horde gehen einen Pakt ein, um gemeinsam gegen das Böse vorzugehen,… obwohl wir gerade dadurch das Böse direkt in unsere Reihen lassen! Der Noob hat doch keine Ahnung was er seinem Volk damit antut…!“

   „Dieser Noob.. ist ihr Bürgermeister!“ sprach der Troll nun etwas lauter, „Und Sie haben versucht ein Attentat auf Ihn zu verüben.“

Ich schrie: „Ach son Quatsch, der Lumpenhund verkauft uns… und von euch will es mal wieder  keiner wahrhaben!!!“

   „Sagen Sie mal, sind Sie eigentlich von allen guten Geistern verlassen, oder was erzählen Sie da für einen Stuss?“, fragte er nun verwundert.

   „Stuss?! Schauen Sie sich diese Stadt doch nur mal an, Baumlochstopfer und Zwerge wo man nur hinschaut…!“

   „Mir reicht es jetzt mir Ihnen!“, schrie der Troll energisch, und schlug wie wild geworden mit dem Hammer vor sich ein: „Sie leiden offensichtlich an Realitätsverlust, und da kenn ich nur einen Ort wo die Gemeinde vor Ihnen in Sicherheit ist. 
Wachtmeister,  fort mit ihm!“ 

   Kaum ausgesprochen stürmten die beiden Tauren auf mich ein, packten mich und zogen mich aus dem Saal. Sie zerrten mich einen langen Gang entlang, öffneten ein Schloss und schmissen mich  hinein in einen hellen Raum... Die Wände, so weich wie Wolle und so weiß wie Schnee. 
„Du wartest hier… morgen kommt wer und schaut nach dir. Gute Besserung…“ Meinte der eine Taure betrübt, bevor sie beide gingen… 



*Kapitel 4: Guten morgen Frau Doktor*

Das laute Knacken des Schlosses lies mich unsanft aus dem Schlaf gleiten. Die Tür öffnete sich und eine Nachtelfin kam näher. Sie trug ein weißes Gewand, das Haar bläulich türkis zu einem Zopf gebunden, sowie eine violette Brille.
 Ich rieb mir den Schlaf aus den Augen und schaute sie an. Sie lächelte, stupste ihre Gläser zurück und sprach: „Guten Morgen mein Kleiner, ich bin Frau Doktor Ariana Myhringwell.“

 Sie holte eine Spritze hervor... ich erschrak.
 „Keine Angst. Das ist nur ein…ähm… kleines Beruhigungsmittel,  damit die Test die wir gleich anstellen werden dich nicht so zappeln lassen.“, sagte Sie mit sanfter Stimme.

   Sie packte meinen rechten Arm, während ich versuchte ihn ihr zu entreißen, doch musste ich feststellen dass ich noch nicht ganz bei Kräften war, und stach zu.
 Ich verspürte einen starken Schmerz, doch nur ein paar Sekunden später fühlte ich mich leicht und wohl... Schwindel überkam mich als sie mir auf die Beine half.

 „Komm gehen wir.“, sagte sie freundlich, während ein Taure uns die Tür aufhielt und uns folgte. Wir liefen eine Weile, und gelangten in einen Raum der dem Lazarett in Hammerfall glich.

 Der Taure wartete vor der Tür. Sie bot mir einen Stuhl und stellte sich mir gegenüber. Sie packte meinen Kopf, blinzelte mir mit einer kleinen Lampe in die Augen, drehte meinen Kopf von links nach rechts und musterte meine Ohren, sowie den Kehlraum. 
Danach schlug sie mir mit einem kleinen Hammer auf die Kniescheibe. Keine Reaktion. Im Anschluss setzte sie sich hinter einen großen Schreibtisch auf einen Stuhl.

   „Nun gut… fangen wir mit ein paar einfachen Bildern an.“, sagte sie, schmunzelte mir entgegen und hob ein mit Tinte beflecktes Papier.

 „Was sehen Sie hier drauf?“ Das Papier war in der Mitte gefaltet, sodass sich der Fleck zu beiden Seiten spiegelte... ich versuchte mein Blick zu fokussieren. 

„Hmm, naja, sieht mir ziemlich eindeutig nach nem Schmetterling aus.“, sagte ich. 

   „Schauen Sie genauer hin.“,  sagte sie leicht strenger.  

Ich warf noch einen Blick auf das Pergament: „Ahjo,… jetzt sehe ich`s auch. Das is`n Gnom… der liegt im Matsch, und mein Fuß drückt ihn nieder.“

   „Sehr interessant! ...“, sagte sie verschmitzt, steckte das eine Blatt beiseite und hielt mir ein anderes vor. „Und was sehen Sie auf diesem?“,

Breit grinsend sah ich sie an: „Ganz klar. Das’n Kettenblitz! Der erste metzelt n Gnom, der zweite auch,  und der dritte haut voll rein! ...Auf’n Zwerg!...“ 

   Tränen vor lachen liefen mir die Backen hinunter, und das Gift das sie mir gespritzt hatte, lies mich kaum noch auf dem Stuhl halten.
 Auch die Nachtelfin musste ein lautes Lachen unterdrücken. Sie hob das nächste Papier hoch. 

„Na das ist ja mal n`Gemälde Frau Doktor!“ , kam es jetzt beherzigt aus mir raus. 
„Das is`n Berg, voller Allianzleichen,… und ich steh oben drauf, und Tanz mir n Wolf!“   

Nun konnte auch die Elfin ihr Lachen nicht mehr unterdrücken und schloss sich mir an. Nach einer Weile beruhigte sie sich, und fragte: „Sag mal Kleiner… wie kommt wer wie du dazu seinen eigenen Häuptling anzugreifen?“ 

   Ich schaute sie verdutzt an: „Weil der Lump uns verarsc…“,  

  „Thrall hat euer Volk nicht ver…ähm…verraten.“, unterbrach sie mich.
„In der Scherbenwelt lauert ein gemeinsamer Feind. Nur deshalb herrscht im Moment so eine Hektik, und unsere Fraktion war gezwungen sich mit euresgleichen zu verbünden,… auch wenn einige von euch ganz putzig sind.“, sagte sie und lächelte.

„Sollte Illidan fallen, wird wahrscheinlich der jetzt schon brüchige Frieden eh nicht mehr lange anhalten, und nach einer Weile wird sich alles zum Gewohnten wenden.“, sie seufzte, schaute betrübt hinab und fing an Notizen in ihr Heft zu schreiben. 
„Intoleranz und Dreistigkeit führten diesen Krieg über Jahrzehnte hinaus, doch zum Glück haben sich die Machthabenden dennoch zum Frieden, durch die nahende Gefahr,  bereit erklärt. 
So putzig wie du auch seien magst, sollte sich ein kleiner Ork nicht seinem Häuptling widersetzen und Entscheidungen anzweifeln.
Das dunkle Portal steht der Öffnung nahe,… du solltest hindurch schreiten falls du Antworten suchst.“, sie richtete ihre Brille und blickte um sich.

 „Nun ja…ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Ich bin nur hier um über dich zu urteilen, und ich glaube nicht das ein kleiner Ork wie du uns gefährlich werden könnte.“, sie blinzelte zur Tür: „Ich gebe dir einen kleinen Tipp. Da steht ein Fenster offen, in der Toilette den Gang entlang, vielleicht kannst du dir da ja einen Weg nach draußen bahnen. Du musst nur den Tauren fragen ob du mal austreten dürftest.“  

Ich stand verwundert auf, meine Knie waren immer noch weich, und stappste zur Tür, öffnete sie und blickte noch mal zurück zur Nachtelfin. 

„Viel Glück Kleiner!“ 

   Ich nickte, drehte mich wieder um und sprach den Tauren an: „Ähm… Entschuldigung, ich müsste mal für Durotar Tiger.“ 

Grimmig schaute der Taure mir entgegen: „Wie bitte?“ 

   „Ist schon gut Karl, der Junge muss nur mal auf die Toilette.“, kam es von hinten. Ich zwinkerte der Nachtelfin entgegen und ging in den besagten Raum.  

  Ein kleines Fenster stand offen, durch das ich mich hindurch zwang. Draußen angelangt schöpfte ich erstmal tief Luft. Kletterte über einen Zaun und folgte einer Allee.  Ich ging die Straße entlang und verfiel ins Grübeln.
 Das Gift verlies langsam meinem Körper und Kopfschmerzen machten sich bereit. Ich kam an einem Park vorbei und hörte aus der ferne ein Bellen das mir sehr vertraut vorkam. Auf einer Bank entdeckte ich Ahrul, der mit Knockles spielte. Ich rannte auf die beiden zu.

„Was macht ihr denn hier?“, schrie ich aus der Ferne. Knockles entdeckte mich und sprintete los. Er sprang auf mich zu, riss mich zu Boden und schleckte mir das Gesicht ab.

Ahrul erhob sich langsam von der Bank. Er lächelte mir entgegen und sprach: „Welch freudiger Anblick euch in Freiheit begrüßen zu dürfen.“

Ich tätschelte Knockles den Kopf und stand auf: „Wie seid ihr da raus gekommen?“

„Aus welchem Anlass sollte unser Häuptling mich wegsperren lassen? Ich habe weder ihm, noch seinen Wachen auch nur ein Haar gekrümmt. Knockles haben sie mir mitgegeben, da ihre Ställe überfüllt seien.“, er beugte sich zu dem Wolf hinunter und gab ihm einen kleinen Knochen.

„Ja ja, dass du nur blöd rum standest habe ich gesehen,…“, sein Gesülze verstärkte meine Kopfschmerzen leicht, trotzdem war ich froh dass die beiden da wahren: „…aber Schwamm drüber, lasst uns lieber von hier verschwinden, bevor die noch mitkriegen das ich abgehauen bin.“

Just in dem Moment näherten sich 2 Wachen dem Parkeingang, entdeckten uns und rannten auf uns zu. Wir nahmen die Beine in die Hand und spurteten davon. Als wir aus dem Park hinaus wahren, eröffnete sich vor uns eine riesige Straße.
„Da die Tiefenbahn! ...“ rief ich, und wir rannten die Treppen hinab. Mit einem guten Vorsprung erreichten wir einen Zug, und die Türen schlossen sich vor den Nasen der Wachen. Ein paar unanständiger Gesten später geriet der Zug ins rollen. 


*Kapitel 5: Bäm ist immer Crit*

Knockles nahm Platz vor einer Bank und wir gesellten uns zu ihm. Das gesamte Abteil war besetzt von Allys und Hordlern, die friedlich beieinander saßen. In den Fenstern waren verschiedenste Runen eingraviert, welche ein höchst unschönes Bild abgaben.

Ein Gnom sprang plötzlich auf und rief: „Jetzt reicht es aber Fräulein, … noch ein Pfeil und es scheppert gewaltig!“

„Bäm, Mehrfachschuss, 2400 Schaden…“, schrie eine kleine Blutelfin. 

Sie hielt einen winzigen Bogen in der Hand und schoss einen Plastikpfeil ab, der den Mann nur um haaresbreite verfehlte.
Blonde Locken kräuselten sich hinunter zu ihrer Taille. Sie trug einen schweren Harnisch, mit weißem Stoff verziert und mit Gold bestickt, dazu einen knappen weißen Rock in glänzendem Samt. 
Ein kleiner schwarzer Panther schlängelte sich um ihre Beine, nachdem er sich die Pfoten leckte. 
Ihre blauen Augen fokussierten den Ally, während sie den nächsten Pfeil abfeuerte.

„Aim shot, Bäm…2850 Schaden.“

Der Ally packte sich die Blutelfin und holte zum Schlag aus.
Knockles entdeckte den Kater  und rannte auf ihn zu. Die sitzende Menge geriet in Panik. 

Eine alte Untote schlug mit ihrer Handtasche auf den Gnom ein: „Lassen sie das Mädchen in Ruhe! ...“ 

Der Panther flitze den Flur entlang, und Knockles folgte ihm, während er den Ally umschupste. 
Der wiederum fiel auf einen Dranei, welcher sich den Gnom packte, ihn hochhob und  in eine Menge stehender Hordler schmiss. 
Ein Troll Priester schubste den Gnom von sich und schleuderte seinen Aktenkoffer auf den Dranei. 
Ein Menschen Hexer zog an einem Hacken, und der Zug bremste scharf. 
Das gesamte Abteil geriet ins Taumeln und stürzte zu Boden. 

Während die Türen sich öffneten sprang der Panther hinaus, Knockles ihm dicht auf den Fersen.

Die Blutelfin, Ahrul und ich richteten uns auf und folgten den Beiden. 
Etwas über 300 Meter rannten wir durch einen dichten Schacht, als wir die beiden in einer Ecke antrafen. 
Eine Pranke schlug Knockles ins Gesicht, kratzte ihn scharf und riss ihn zu Boden.

„Nice! Wieso nicht gleich so?“, sagte die Jägerin: „Dachte schon du wärst komplett buggy und zu nix zu gebrauchen, …trotz aggressive.“ 

Knockles jaulte vor Schmerz und kam zu mir, Blut floss sein Gesicht herunter. 
Ich raunzte die Blutelfin an:  „Boar, kriegste dein Vieh vielleicht mal unter Kontrolle?“

„Ey du Boon! ... stell dein Pet mal lieber auf passiv! ...Hatte genug Stress mit dem Gnom, auch ohne dein Drecksköter…“

Ahrul kümmerte sich um die Wunde, während sich der Kater wieder um die Jägerin schlängelte.  

„Vipernbiss, Bäm“, ein Geschoss flog an meiner Schulter vorbei.

„Lol, was Bäm? ...kannste dich mal einkriegen?“, meinte ich.

Seraphina sagt: „Bäm is immer Crit!“

„Was für`n Crit? ...du hast mich nicht einmal getroffen.“

„Was willst du eigentlich? Du hast doch dein Pet auf meins gehetzt. 
Komm Duell!“, sie spannte ihren Bogen. „LOS, NIMM AN!“

Ahrul drängte sich zwischen uns und hielt mich mit seinem Stab, und Seraphina mit seiner anderen Hand auf Abstand: „Bevor Ihr Eure Zeit weiter mit Hass verschwendet, verbündet Euch lieber, …sodass wir weiter ziehen können.“

„Pah!“, sagte Seraphina und schritt hochnäsig davon.

Wir folgten ihr den Schacht entlang, kletterten eine Leiter hinauf und stiegen aus einem Erdloch, das mit einem schweren Rundstein bedeckt war. 
Wir fanden uns auf einer kleinen unberittenen Straße wieder. Seraphina lief wenige Meter vor uns. Nicht wissend wo lang trotteten wir ihr hinterher. 
Nach ein paar Gassen des Schweigens suchte ich das Gespräch.

„Ahrul, …vorher in der Klink, ne, …da war sone Nachtelfin, die hat was erzählt von nem Dunklen Portal, und sonem Typen, …Ilidar oder so ähnlich….
Die meinte den müssten wah legen, dann läuft PvP auf dem Server auch wieder….“

Die Jägerin drehte sich um: „Oh mein Gott! Das sind ja mal ne ganz neue News…“, sie lies sich zu Boden fallen, wälzte sich und fing laut zu Lachen an: „Ey lol, ein pre BC`ler, …wo gibt’s denn so was?“

Ahrul sprach: „Es ist allseits bekannt das Illidan die Welt der Scherben tyrannisiert. Doch was das Portal angeht, mein Sohn… Es zerbrach.“

„Na ja, ist arg buggy im Moment, stimmt schon, aber zerbrochen ist es nicht…“, sagte die Elfin und stand auf.

„Häh?“, fragte ich verdutzt.

„Ey, wenn ich mir deine Ausrüstung so anschaue ist`s ja auch kein Wunder. 
Für`n Twink biste eindeutig zu blöd! …“, sagte sie und fing wieder zu lachen an: „Bist bestimmt auch noch in irgend soner crap Gilde!?“

„Ey, Lord`s of Ownege sind im kommen, ja… Bei welcher Gilde bist du denn?“

„Full Epic Soldiers.“,  stolz präsentierte sie ihr Kostüm: „Full Epic, Baby!“

„Bestimmt sone Hartz 4 Crew, wah?“, konterte ich.

„Schau mal, ich hab hier n Keks. 54 Zähne, echt Leibnitz… Hmm, …schon geiles Gefühl wenn man da die Ecken abbeißt!
Magste vielleicht auch n Keks haben?“, sagte sie, rollte mit den Augen und lief weiter.

Ahrul legte seine Hand auf meine Schulter: „Mach dir nichts draus, mein Sohn, …so sind Sie eben. Erst erschuf Gott die Intelligenz, logisches Denken und die Männer, …und um Langeweile zu ersticken, erschuf er die Eitelkeit, den Zorn, sowie Rachsucht und die Weiber…“   

„Dass hab ich gehört!“, sagte Seraphina und schritt auf einen Laden zu.

Ahrul folgte ihr: „Verzeihung Milady.“

Ein großer Pavillon, angehaucht an denen der Nachtelfen, mit der Aufschrift „Happy Buddha“ erstreckte sich vor uns. 

Die Elfin holte einen klumpen Gold raus und ging hinein.

„Von denen hab ich schon mal gehört… Nen Kumpel hat sich mal seinen Pala von denen hochzocken lassen, …merkwürdige Typen.“, sagte ich, als die Jägerin mit einem Bündel Geldscheinen wieder herauskam.

„Soo, wie wär’s wenn wir mal beim Portal vorbeischauen, ob Blizz die Fehler bereits behoben hat?“, sagte Seraphina und schritt voraus…


----------



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2008)

Platzhalter


----------



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2008)

und noch einer.


----------



## Jenny84 (26. Mai 2008)

kommt da jetzt noch ne geschicht? 
also platzhalter für die neue geschichte?


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Häh? Ah da ist ja nun was...

Dann mach ich mir auch ein Platzhalter für eine spätere antwort...

(*)


----------



## Dan3 (26. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kommt da jetzt noch ne geschicht?
> also platzhalter für die neue geschichte?



hä?biste blind da is ne ganze geschichte xD


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

ich wette der kontoller kommt^^
tolle n11e hehe


----------



## Neradox (26. Mai 2008)

Voll geil geschrieben und echt lustig, meinen Respekt.


----------



## Seufernator (26. Mai 2008)

realitätsverlust pur! kann man dem Typen eigentlich noch helfen?


----------



## woggly4 (26. Mai 2008)

Wieder einmal fantastisch geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich schon auf Kapitel 5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (26. Mai 2008)

gabs davor noch 3 geschichten?
die wurde auf jedenfall extreeem gut geschrieben. dickes lob


----------



## Tahult (26. Mai 2008)

OLOLOLOLOL Plx giev mor!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr cool! Völlig verrückt und lässig geschrieben.

10/10


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Mai 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> realitätsverlust pur! kann man dem Typen eigentlich noch helfen?



was will uns der dichter damit sagen ??

@topic ...sehr cool, rest lese ich zu hause in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (26. Mai 2008)

Geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2008)

Meine Chefin is Ärztin und fragt mich manchmal bissl aus über WoW. Dabei habe ich das Gefühl, sie sieht da die Gefahr einer Shizophrenie. Naja, weiss ich, wenn sie ein Buch liest sollte sie das doch kennen, eine andere Welt zu erleben. Ich gab ihr also diesen Text zu lesen, um ihr zu zeigen, dass ich sehr wohl in der Lage bin, beide Welten zu trennen und wie es aussehen könnte, diese Fähigkeit verloren zu haben. 
Jetzt ist alles noch schlimmer..


----------



## Biboxi (26. Mai 2008)

Echt gut geschrieben, hier und da ein paar kleine Schwächen (zB "nix" in einer Beschreibung (_konstruktive_ Kritik)), aber ansonsten hatte ich viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (26. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> *Kapitel 1:  Kein Tag wie jeder andere*
> [...]
> Ein paar unanständiger Gesten später geriet der Zug ins rollen.




hmm ganz lustig wenn auch en bissl lang

konnte dem fullquote einfach nich widerstehn^^


----------



## Deaty (26. Mai 2008)

Finde das z.B. besser als Damoikes oder wie auch immer er heißt seine Geschichten ^^


----------



## xFraqx (26. Mai 2008)

Zu viel Zeit ?


----------



## Whitworth (26. Mai 2008)

Astrein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (26. Mai 2008)

Omfg das ist dir aber nicht echt passiert, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ Währe ja sehr sehr heftig aber extrem lustig XD auch wenn es sehr lang ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so!


----------



## RazZerrR (26. Mai 2008)

keine hobbies!?


----------



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> keine hobbies!?



doch Geschichten schreiben ;p


----------



## ImmortalChaos (26. Mai 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> realitätsverlust pur! kann man dem Typen eigentlich noch helfen?





xFraqx schrieb:


> Zu viel Zeit ?





RazZerrR schrieb:


> keine hobbies!?



frag mich echt, was es zu nörgeln gibt? litten menschen wie tolkien (für die, die es nicht wissen z.b. herr der ringe) oder lucas (krieg der sterne) auch an realitätsverlust? oder verschwendetet sie ihre zeit? gingen sie nicht ihren hobbies nach bzw. das was sie am liebsten machten?
keine angst ich will diese geschichte bestimmt nicht mit oben genannten menschen und ihren werken vergleichen, aber daran sieht man doch, dass aus ganz kleinen, ganz grosse geworden sind.

ihr hingegen werdet niemals über euren geistigen horizont hinauswachsen, wenn ihr nur comics schaut oder so geistigen dünnpfiff wie diesen eben von euch gibt.......oder anders gesagt....seid ihr allys? xD


mach weiter so nicnak, es wird immer neider geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## castor191282 (26. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> doch Geschichten schreiben ;p



Lass dir nix erzählen, ist geil geschrieben =) Hoffe auf mehr^^


----------



## castor191282 (26. Mai 2008)

sorry, mein firefox laggt grade


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Finde das z.B. besser als Damoikes oder wie auch immer er heißt seine Geschichten ^^


beide super


----------



## Thranduilo (26. Mai 2008)

nette story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


made my day <3


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du das mal als roman oder so veröffentlichst kauf ichs mir...
fortsetzung bitte


----------



## Sorrow89 (26. Mai 2008)

supper , würde mich über eine fortsetzung des ganzen freuen =)


----------



## Rakki (26. Mai 2008)

Das hat mir echt extrem viel Spaß gemacht zu lesen. ^^
Weiter so freue mich schon auf Kapitel 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôxxx (26. Mai 2008)

seehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich schon richtig auf kapitel 5 und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## paagaa (26. Mai 2008)

hab grad mal so die erste geschichte gelesen und denke mir das du echt komplett suchti sein musst...dass es nicht reicht nen bissl zu wow zu spielen...nein man muss auch noch sein rl mit wow verknüpfen? kein wunder das so viele leute vorurteile gegenüber wow habe..musst echt bissl n freak sein..sorry-.-


----------



## Cael (26. Mai 2008)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr n1ce^^
is lustig aber auch traurig....aber auch total krank
ich finds super!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Wieder einmal fantastisch geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso "wieder"? Gabs da schon andere Storys die mir entgangen sind? Wenn ja, her damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






paagaa schrieb:


> hab grad mal so die erste geschichte gelesen und denke mir das du echt komplett suchti sein musst...dass es nicht reicht nen bissl zu wow zu spielen...nein man muss auch noch sein rl mit wow verknüpfen? kein wunder das so viele leute vorurteile gegenüber wow habe..musst echt bissl n freak sein..sorry-.-


Ich glaub der Freak bist Du, wenn Du annimmst das ihm das wirklich wiederfahren ist. Das ist eine GESCHICHTE! Man, glaubst Du auch, das Gorge Lucas bei den Jedi war vorher? Oo


----------



## Scorbut (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr, sehr schön geschrieben! 

Absolut empfehlens und lesenswert. Dickes Lob von mir. Freue mich schon auf Kapitel 5

mfg


----------



## Gott92 (26. Mai 2008)

kracher echt brüller made my day und so ...
die geschichte crittet auf einer skala von 1 bis 10, mit 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(jaja ich weiß is ned mein spruch find ihn trotzdem lustig)


----------



## Thranduilo (26. Mai 2008)

> made my day <3


das muss ich zurücknehmen
hatten grad illidan 1st kill, das war eher so ein "made my day" xD

naja, back to topic bevor ich geflamed werde, dass ich n freak bin...^^
nein, bin ich net.^^


----------



## Vanevil (26. Mai 2008)

jo iss nett 9/10

DamokIes 11/10 !!!


----------



## Cr3s (27. Mai 2008)

ALS DER DAS ZEBRA VERMÖBELT HAT hab ich gelegen xD


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Mai 2008)

paagaa schrieb:


> hab grad mal so die erste geschichte gelesen und denke mir das du echt komplett suchti sein musst...dass es nicht reicht nen bissl zu wow zu spielen...nein man muss auch noch sein rl mit wow verknüpfen? kein wunder das so viele leute vorurteile gegenüber wow habe..musst echt bissl n freak sein..sorry-.-



ich fass das nicht....es gibt leute die merken auch gar nix mehr, ja klar das ist ihm wirklich alles passiert 
ist quasi ne autobiographie!!! 

der post ist fast amüsanter als die geschichte ^^


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> hmm ganz lustig wenn auch en bissl lang
> 
> konnte dem fullquote einfach nich widerstehn^^




Arnorns, warum zitierst du den TE?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Geschichte, sehr lustig, mach weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphinus (27. Mai 2008)

Hammer geil geschrieben ! 10/10 Mach weiter so


----------



## -dekagepe- (27. Mai 2008)

richtig schön geschrieben...gefällt mir wirklich gut...freu mich schon auf mehr =)


----------



## Nicnak (28. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich wette der kontoller kommt^^



Nee, dafür aber ne schicke Blutelfin. ^^


----------



## paagaa (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Freak bist Du, wenn Du annimmst das ihm das wirklich wiederfahren ist. Das ist eine GESCHICHTE! Man, glaubst Du auch, das Gorge Lucas bei den Jedi war vorher? Oo



ich glazbe nicht das ihm das wirklich wiedefahren ist..ich meine das er sich vorstellt wie wow in seinem real life wär wnen ers nicht mehr unterscheiden könnte..kranke leute


----------



## Nôxxx (2. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Freak bist Du, wenn Du annimmst das ihm das wirklich wiederfahren ist. Das ist eine GESCHICHTE! Man, glaubst Du auch, das Gorge Lucas bei den Jedi war vorher? Oo



<3 schön gesagt!


----------



## Nicnak (6. Juni 2008)

Soo, nachdem ich die ersten 4 ner "kleinen" *hust* Fehlerkorrektur unterzogen habe, ist das 5te nun auch fertig.
Viel Spass


----------



## Rhazz (6. Juni 2008)

echt geil...ersma auf sowas zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will noch mehr davon


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

verdammt falsch geraten^^


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juni 2008)

rofl, freak echt sorry..


----------



## Kamaji (7. Juni 2008)

zu geil xD
vllt bischen kurz  hopp da gehen noch 2 kapitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (7. Juni 2008)

Was es hier für Honks gibt die Freak und sowas reinschreiben^^
Hammer Geschichte! musste heftig lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dödens (7. Juni 2008)

Einfach lustig die Geschichte!! Grosses Lob und dankeschön.  Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so amusiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (7. Juni 2008)

> realitätsverlust pur! kann man dem Typen eigentlich noch helfen?


ich glaube nein.
naja hab schon besseres gelesen.


----------



## Sesshoma (7. Juni 2008)

einfach klasse. warte auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (7. Juni 2008)

echt geil, gut geschrieben und macht spaß zu lesen.

könnte eigentlich auch mal wieder sowas machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (7. Juni 2008)

ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber sauber must echt zimlich los lachen  ^^


----------



## Stupido (7. Juni 2008)

Ey an alle mal die meinen er is krank und man kann ihm nicht helfen^^ das sind nur storys also keine erfahrungsberichte^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2008)

Wie geil!! MADY my DAY
weiter so


----------



## Nightwraith (7. Juni 2008)

Respekt, sehr geil gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisloc (7. Juni 2008)

paagaa schrieb:


> ich glazbe nicht das ihm das wirklich wiedefahren ist..ich meine das er sich vorstellt wie wow in seinem real life wär wnen ers nicht mehr unterscheiden könnte..kranke leute




keine ahnung warum er krank sein soll.. du bist echt n vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manche gedankengänge versteh ich nicht^^   gut das es noch phantasie gibt und leute die etwas daraus machen.. geh 
mal lieber nachrichten schaun, da haste deine realität (oder was sie uns zeigen)


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juni 2008)

mann kanns auch übertreiben...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. Juni 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Zu viel Zeit ?



Der Community einen Gefallen machen und was lustiges zur Aufheiterung schreiben?

btw Jeder der WOW zockt hat zuviel zeit... weil bei 100% geht ja RL eh immer or *zwinker* und dann muss man eben zuviel zet haben um zocken zu können.

@ topic LOL das is zu geil XD schreib bitte die Beiden Platzhalter so voll wie möglich !! einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 200/10


LG


----------



## Grauhund (7. Juni 2008)

Die Geschichten sind echt klasse. Super Arbeit danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RockMortin (7. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal was neues vielen sagen jetzt Kranke aber ich finds Geil is mal was man mit freude lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollover (7. Juni 2008)

Geil ! Es ist immer wieder schön wenn die Menschen viel Zeit haben.

RESPEKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (7. Juni 2008)

1a weiter so want more


----------



## Deadwool (7. Juni 2008)

lustige Geschichte, und toll geschrieben. gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juni 2008)

Nice^^

Aber der Schamie der die Eles mit seinen Schocks 5 mal Penetriert bevor
er blickt dass es nichts bringt find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so!

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## staran (7. Juni 2008)

WoW leuten kann nur Fad sein...


----------



## New-Bee (7. Juni 2008)

Hab mir das erste eben mal durchgelesen und muss sagen: echt sehr lustig! musste gut grinsen beim lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (7. Juni 2008)

Hab erstmal nur die 1 Geschichte gelesen. Fand ich echt gei^^. Obs wirklcih solche Leutegibt ?^^


----------



## Abychef (7. Juni 2008)

Echt lustig geschrieben ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2008)

wann kommt neuer teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (3. Juli 2008)

Need moer! Giev! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imona (3. Juli 2008)

Wirklich witzig geschrieben. 

Die Stelle mit dem Zebra war echt lustig *g*


----------



## Schnuckelche (3. Juli 2008)

Sehr, sehr geil geschrieben.
Wenn Du Dich entscheidest (oder schon entschieden hat) Autor zu werden und nen Buch zu schreiben, gib bitte bescheid. Ich kauf es mir bestimmt!

Ligrü.Schnuck.


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

super geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^zypher (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*made my day musste mehr als nur einmal schnmunzeln * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

an die, die es zu lange finden: seid ihr wirklich nicht mehr in der lage einen text zu lesen ohne das konzentrationsschwächen auftreten, wenn er sich über mehr als 4 zeilen erstreckt?

und die "ey was für´n freak flamer"  sind wirklich das ärmste!


----------



## RedDevil96 (3. Juli 2008)

Junge , bring n Buch raus , ist sehr sehrt sehr geil geschrieben , weiter so ....

Beim lesen hab ich mir dat so im kopf vorgestellt , sehr amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (3. Juli 2008)

paagaa schrieb:


> hab grad mal so die erste geschichte gelesen und denke mir das du echt komplett suchti sein musst...dass es nicht reicht nen bissl zu wow zu spielen...nein man muss auch noch sein rl mit wow verknüpfen? kein wunder das so viele leute vorurteile gegenüber wow habe..musst echt bissl n freak sein..sorry-.-



kann man sicher dankend an dich zurückgeben, aber ok hattest halt bisher in der Schule noch nicht das Thema Texte zu verstehen.
Bist wohl sicher son Freak der sein Gehirn erst einschaltet wenn der Post draußen ist.

Ansonsten sagst du es ja selbst, den ersten Teil lesen und meinen beurteilen zu können.... echt schwach!
Also schonmal ein Tipp sobald ihr das Thema in der Schule durchnimmt, es ist eine fiktive Geschichte die nur zur Unterhaltung dient.

@Topic Sehr nice die Geschichte gut ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: achso paagaa, kein Wunder das so viele denken das WoW nur Kiddis spielen bei deinem verhalten.

/flame on 

mfg


----------



## Torkaarr (3. Juli 2008)

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (3. Juli 2008)

Reif für die Klapse würd ich sagen


----------



## Rappi (3. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es sehr lustig. Ich frage mich, ob die ganzen ,,Der ist doch Krank/Zu viel Zeit?" Flamer auch z.B eine Joanne K. Rowling als krank bezeichnen. Sie opfert schließlich auch Zeit um zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (3. Juli 2008)

Omg omg was soll der Scheiß? Wie unlustig du, Depp!


----------



## n3tch3r (5. Juli 2008)

ich finds klasse geschrieben. was die leute hier eigentlich für probleme haben die schreiben "omg was soll der scheiß unlustig du depp" oder "hast woohl kein rl mehr" usw. check ich nich.

Wie einer schon sagte, J.K.Rowling haltet ihr dann auch fürn Suchti? Oder nen Freak? Er hat eine 1a Geschichte sich ausgedacht und geschrieben und dafür 

@ TE: *VIELEN DANK! SUPER UNTERHALTSAM!!!*

lg


----------



## Xplaya (5. Juli 2008)

Echt Klasse dickes Lob !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche mir *MEHR*


----------



## Exid (5. Juli 2008)

hamma geil 10/10 in Deutsch haste sicher immer eine 1 gehabt wa?


----------



## Orker (5. Juli 2008)

weißt du was, ^^ ich hät gern eine verfilmung xD. ^^ Machinma neuestes projekt xD


----------



## DamokIes (5. Juli 2008)

staran schrieb:


> WoW leuten kann nur Fad sein...





staran schrieb:


> Reif für die Klapse würd ich sagen




WoW-Leuten ist niemals fad! WoW-Leute sind kreativ und produktiv.
Und wir behaupten ja auch nicht das HdRO-Gummel und AoC-Hippen völlig gaga sind.
(Obwohl wir damit Recht hätten...)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juli 2008)

```
RL trifft TE kritisch.
TE wirkt Resozialisierung (Rang 1).
RL widersteht vollständig.
RL trifft TE.
TE stirbt.
```


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. Juli 2008)

WoW hast dir echt viel mühe gegeben *daumen hoch*


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (7. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ```
> RL trifft TE kritisch.
> TE wirkt Resozialisierung (Rang 1).
> RL widersteht vollständig.
> ...



du bist nicht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich fand die Storry richtig gelungen und hoffe auf MEHR!


----------



## Nachtmeistee (7. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Zu viel Zeit ?



GFibt halt Leute die spielen nicht nur 24 h WOW....


----------



## Natsumee (7. Juli 2008)

der 5te teil ist viel zu kurz oder ?^^

diesmal zu spät gesehen 

pls Mittwochs eröffnen^^


freu mich auf teil 6 muahahaha^^


----------



## Azrel (7. Juli 2008)

echt nett geschrieben, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. Juli 2008)

sauber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (7. Juli 2008)

Krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt super Geschichte!

Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (7. Juli 2008)

echt nice

da muss ne fortsetzung her ^^


----------



## Melih (7. Juli 2008)

Gute GESCHICHTE find ich 10/10


Ps: Und die meinen er hätte kein rl weil er so ein suchti ist das er alles verwechselt dann kann ich nur eins sagen, man sollte auch mal das Gehirn einschalten 
den es ist nur ein GESCHICHTE oder anders gesagt ein Märchen oder glaubt ihr das Ariel,die 7 Zwerge Babi und Co. auch real sind oder was? Man oh man.

Und die,die meinen er hätte zu viel Zeit: Wenn wir Wow spielen haben wir alle zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Shadowlink! (7. Juli 2008)

*Stimmt Melih voll zu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2010)

Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toll geschrieben^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. September 2010)

danke fürs ausgraben hat sich gelohnt

Vote 4 sammelsorium der storys


----------

